# XML Validierung aus Java heraus (Xerces?)



## Jonas123 (23. März 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Java-Programm geschrieben, das XML-Dateien erzeugt. Diese möchte ich nach Erzeugung validieren. Idee dazu war, Xerces zu benutzen. Nur werde ich aus den Dokumentationen dazu nicht schlau.

Ich habe eine Methode, die den Pfad zu der XML-Datei kennt. Das Schema zur Validierung ist in der XML-Datei mittels xsi:schemaLocation="http://..." angegeben (liegt im Netz bei wfmc.org).

Wie rufe ich jetzt Xerces richtig auf, damit es mir die Datei validiert? Hat hier jemand Ahnung davon oder weiß, wo ich etwas verständliches dazu finde? (Google-Suche und Xerces-Dokumentation haben mich nicht weiter gebracht).

Alternative wäre ein anderes, einfacheres Programm, das muss aber auch mit dem Schema umgehen können und frei verwendbar sein. Also da bin ich auch für Ideen offen...

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## Thomas Darimont (23. März 2005)

Hallo!

Wie baust du denn genau dein XML Dokument?
Wenn du beispielsweise einen DocumentBuilder über eine DocumentBuilderFactory erzeugst kannst du über die Methode setValidating(boolean b)....  der ...Factory die Validierung aktivieren.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Jonas123 (23. März 2005)

Das Bauen des Dokuments ist etwas komplizierter zu umschreiben und hat nichts mit Xerces zu tun. Das Dokument wird mit einer template-basierten Codegenerierung geschrieben.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (23. März 2005)

Hallo!

Dann geh doch einfach so vor, dass du das Dokument erstmal so erzeugst und danach das ganze Beispielsweise mit einem DocumentBuilder und dessen parse Methode und aktivierter Validierung über die DocumentBuilderFactory dein erzeugtes File validierne zu lassen.

Gruß Tom


----------

